# Welcome Home flag



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Thought I would share this with 2Cool. It has been a while and with my wife coming home after her third deployment I thought someone might want to participate as military.com has been really slow the last year...

Anyway, I have this flag that I got for my wife when she returned home from her first deployment. LONG story! If you have someone returning soon and want to be a part of this flag then by all means check the thread out.

I am Ozzmosis1, the name I used online when I was a online gamer back in 05'...The link is to a thread that is 11 pages long. Current pics show up after a few pages.

http://forums.military.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/28300770713/m/9000098070001/p/1


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

Just saw this thread - what a GREAT idea!!


----------

